# been marinating/curing jerky for almost a week...help



## dougmays (Mar 30, 2011)

i made up a batch of "buffalo wing" chicken jerky....so i've been marinating thin sliced chicken in hot sauce, morton's TQ, worst. sauce, and other spices. i put the chicken in the fridge last thursday and with rain, being sick and other stuff going on i still haven't had a chance to smoke/dehydrate it. do you guys think its still ok to smoke and eat if i get it done tonight? been in the fridge for almost a week?  do i need to throw it away an start over?


----------



## roller (Mar 30, 2011)

Let your wife taste a piece of it first and if she makes it to the next day without getting sick then your good to go !!!!!! Sorry I just could not help myself....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I really do not think that I would chance it with chicken if it were beef I would go for it...Chicken ??????? JMO If you have ever been sick from bad chicken then you would know why I say this...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

If we had amounts on those things, in particular the amount of TQ & the amount of chicken, and the total amount of liquid it is in, it would be easier to make a call, but with the info you gave, I have to agree with Roller (LOL---Except for Roller's testing method).

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 30, 2011)

Even with the TQ in it marinating chicken for that long?????? I dont think i would do it.

Chicken jerky marinate for 12 hrs then smoke, vac seal freeze for 2 months or eat it ASAP.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

nepas said:


> Even with the TQ in it marinating chicken for that long?????? I dont think i would do it.
> 
> Chicken jerky marinate for 12 hrs then smoke, vac seal freeze for 2 months or eat it ASAP.




Depends on how much TQ. I have cured turkey breast with TQ for 5 days.

Mine was dry cured, but I'm sure you could brine cure chicken with the proper amount of TQ or cure #1.

That's why I asked for the amounts of each.

If Doug just threw a little of this & a little of that in-----I'd toss it.

Bear


----------



## eman (Mar 30, 2011)

If you followed the directions from the back of the TQ bag to the letter  the chicken is probably safe to eat .

 But also since it's strips ,if you followed the directions it will probably be to salty to eat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

eman said:


> If you followed the directions from the back of the TQ bag to the letter  the chicken is probably safe to eat .
> 
> But also since it's strips ,if you followed the directions it will probably be to salty to eat.


Yup, I was thinking about that, and wouldn't doubt that either.

So it would either be unsafe, unsafe & too salty, or safe & too salty. No winners there.

Might as well just chuck it!

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Mar 30, 2011)

Chuck it....

If you decide to go for it I would fry a piece and taste it because it may be too salty as others have pointed out

USDA ON CHICKEN


----------



## shtrdave (Apr 3, 2011)

I buy chicken tenders and marinade them for 5 to 7 days in the bottom of the fridge, and do them with no problems.

I do use jerky kits from Cabelas and other, complete with cure and I do weigh the meat to have the right amount for the cure.

I have 7.5 pounds in the fridge now for doing mid week, I live alone and am not home through the day so my fridge stays cold.

JMO


----------



## fife (Apr 3, 2011)

Then again chicken is rather cheep compaired to being sick.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

From what the experts here say, I would toss it Doug.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 4, 2011)

yep i tossed it :(  gonna try again this week!


----------

